# Old school a/d/s/ 320 speaker series



## presscot (Aug 7, 2015)

What's the different between the a/d/s/ "320i" , "320is" and "320i/s" ?

My rear left mid range speaker is labeled "320i/s+" and noticed the cone was polypropylene while the right side is "320i" which has cone of paper. The passive crossover of them are labeled "320is".

Very confused!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

The only differences I recall between the 320i and the 320is was the switch from the Stiflite paper cones to the poly cones. The tweeters stayed the same.


----------



## presscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Old Skewl said:


> The only differences I recall between the 320i and the 320is was the switch from the Stiflite paper cones to the poly cones. The tweeters stayed the same.


And how about 320i/s and 320i/s+? 

and how about their crossovers of those 4 models ?

Among these 4 models, which one come first and later ?

So sorry if I too much asked, but really interesting in them. Thank you


----------

